# Lost: fly rod on Main Salmon



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

Look at the bright side: now you have an excuse to upgrade to a four piece.


----------



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

Stayed at Lower Sheep on 8/31. Didn't see it...sorry


----------

